

Ask HN: How can a nature photographer earn income online? - rblion

It is a side passion of mine and I was wondering if anyone on HN knows of a way that can earn me some side income with my collection of photos. There must be a way...
======
jacquesm
I was friends with a _very_ good nature photographer who died a few years ago.
All the images (some 50,000 of them) are on slides sitting in dozens of
cupboards. We're talking about a life-time dedicated to photography in a very
beautiful region of Europe that hardly anybody even knows about.

The mans life-work is in danger of being wiped out or forgotten and so I
talked to another friend of mine to see if there was a way to get this saved.
This was an expert in the field of large scale scanning of cultural heritage.

His verdict: forget about it, there is no money in nature photography, which
is sad because it should be some of the most precious data that we have.

I'm not sure how much of that applies to your pictures but from what I
understand from my friend the kinds of images that people will really pay for
are pictures that have to do with current events, and that rarely involves
nature.

That said, don't be discouraged from creating an account on Getty or Istock,
it just might make you some money but please don't expect that you'll be able
to live of this or even buy your s.o. dinner once every month unless you score
a hit.

best of luck!

------
nedzadk
you can try to sell them on:
[http://blog.autographer.com/2013/12/top-10-sites-sell-
photos...](http://blog.autographer.com/2013/12/top-10-sites-sell-photos-
online/)

